# Errrr...am I too low???



## Pet70 (Jan 16, 2017)

First night out of hospital. I have been on Metformin and Acabose (now I see why everyone writes their stats at the bottom). I'm alone and doing my testing. Just tested 2 hours after food (not many carbs at all) and my reading just showed 4.9. I'm thinking that's too low. Now I'm a bit worried about going to sleep. Will test again before I sleep in about 1.5-2hrs, if it drops again, which seems to be the trend, what should I do?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 16, 2017)

I wouldn't consider 4.9 as being too low.....


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> First night out of hospital. I have been on Metformin and Acabose (now I see why everyone writes their stats at the bottom). I'm alone and doing my testing. Just tested 2 hours after food (not many carbs at all) and my reading just showed 4.9. I'm thinking that's too low. Now I'm a bit worried about going to sleep. Will test again before I sleep in about 1.5-2hrs, if it drops again, which seems to be the trend, what should I do?


Don't be concerned with a 4.9, it's not dangerous - it's actually a very good level two hours after eating, what did you eat? Low is considered below 4.0, depending on medication, but with the medication you are on I would say it's unlikely to drop much below 4.0.


----------



## Pet70 (Jan 16, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> I wouldn't consider 4.9 as being too low.....


Good. I will check again soon. Total novice here! Thanks Martin.


----------



## Pet70 (Jan 16, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Don't be concerned with a 4.9, it's not dangerous - it's actually a very good level two hours after eating, what did you eat? Low is considered below 4.0, depending on medication, but with the medication you are on I would say it's unlikely to drop much below 4.0.





Northerner said:


> Don't be concerned with a 4.9, it's not dangerous - it's actually a very good level two hours after eating, what did you eat? Low is considered below 4.0, depending on medication, but with the medication you are on I would say it's unlikely to drop much below 4.0.


OK. That puts my mind at rest a little. I ate sushi and a salad. I did eat some rice with the sushi, but not much.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> OK. That puts my mind at rest a little. I ate sushi and a salad. I did eat some rice with the sushi, but not much.


It takes a while to build experience in the beginning, but things will improve for you


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 16, 2017)

I would love a 4.9 after food.  A few days ago I had a 4.5 after sausage & mash, but I don't believe it.  Think my hands may have been a bit damp.


----------



## john pardo (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi and welcome, 4.9 does seem a bit low


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2017)

john pardo said:


> Hi and welcome, 4.9 does seem a bit low


It's really not, it's about smack bang in the middle of non-diabetic range (3.3-6.0 mmol/l)


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 17, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> First night out of hospital. I have been on Metformin and Acabose (now I see why everyone writes their stats at the bottom). I'm alone and doing my testing. Just tested 2 hours after food (not many carbs at all) and my reading just showed 4.9. I'm thinking that's too low. Now I'm a bit worried about going to sleep. Will test again before I sleep in about 1.5-2hrs, if it drops again, which seems to be the trend, what should I do?


Good number Pet...and given you ate sensibly don't believe anything wrong with those...have to be careful though...make sure you wash and DRY those fingers before testing...if moist believe it can give a lower reading...personally never had a four...lowest so far has been 5.4...am I jealous...yes of course...well done...great start.


----------



## Pet70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Good number Pet...and given you ate sensibly don't believe anything wrong with those...have to be careful though...make sure you wash and DRY those fingers before testing...if moist believe it can give a lower reading...personally never had a four...lowest so far has been 5.4...am I jealous...yes of course...well done...great start.



Well, this is where I am really quite confused. Since I came out of hospital my readings are typically like this everyday: Fasting - 6.4; 2hrs after Bkst - 5.8; 2hrs after Lunch - 4.3-5.5; 2hrs after Dinner - 4.9-6.8; bed - 4.6-6.5. They all seem to be nice and balanced, within the 'healthy' range but I'm still not sure what that means. Is it because of my food choices, or just the drugs I'm on. Both I guess. So would I look at keeping everything like this, or experiment with more kinds of food? I can't exercise yet, because of the pneumonia recovery, but I guess they would all be lower if I did. Hmmm!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> Well, this is where I am really quite confused. Since I came out of hospital my readings are typically like this everyday: Fasting - 6.4; 2hrs after Bkst - 5.8; 2hrs after Lunch - 4.3-5.5; 2hrs after Dinner - 4.9-6.8; bed - 4.6-6.5. They all seem to be nice and balanced, within the 'healthy' range but I'm still not sure what that means. Is it because of my food choices, or just the drugs I'm on. Both I guess. So would I look at keeping everything like this, or experiment with more kinds of food? I can't exercise yet, because of the pneumonia recovery, but I guess they would all be lower if I did. Hmmm!


Those numbers are all excellent, so it looks like you have a good balance with the medications and your food choices  When will you get the opportunity to discuss your levels with a nurse/doctor?


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 20, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> Well, this is where I am really quite confused. Since I came out of hospital my readings are typically like this everyday: Fasting - 6.4; 2hrs after Bkst - 5.8; 2hrs after Lunch - 4.3-5.5; 2hrs after Dinner - 4.9-6.8; bed - 4.6-6.5. They all seem to be nice and balanced, within the 'healthy' range but I'm still not sure what that means. Is it because of my food choices, or just the drugs I'm on. Both I guess. So would I look at keeping everything like this, or experiment with more kinds of food? I can't exercise yet, because of the pneumonia recovery, but I guess they would all be lower if I did. Hmmm!


Morning Pet70...means whatever you are doing is working...and you are managing to get control...as you say likely a combination of both...food & meds...great numbers...within the NICE guidelines which from memory I believe are 4-7 mmols before eating...up to 8.5 2 hours after eating...on your meter you can check your average BG for the last 7 days...14 days...thirty days will give you your average BG over that period...as for experimenting with different foods...I have a fair idea of what is suitable for me to eat...but do try to introduce other foods...and make sure I check my BG after...matter of personal choice...if you find something that spikes your BG...avoid...or have it as an occasional treat...still very much learning myself after 7 months in...as for the exercise something to consider once you are fully recovered from the pneumonia...and not really my forte...I am more active now than I ever have been...but Mainly walking ( being dragged around the local park by the dog) for me...loads here who are far more clued up on exercise than I am...cyclists...runners...yoga...no doubt they will be along soon to advise...do try to read the book I recommend...will answer many of the questions you have...great start...impressed.


----------



## Pet70 (Jan 20, 2017)

I going to see the same doctor in about 3 weeks. She is making me test 5 times a day, so she can alter the meds if necessary I think.


----------



## Pet70 (Jan 20, 2017)

I have ordered th


Bubbsie said:


> Morning Pet70...means whatever you are doing is working...and you are managing to get control...as you say likely a combination of both...food & meds...great numbers...within the NICE guidelines which from memory I believe are 4-7 mmols before eating...up to 8.5 2 hours after eating...on your meter you can check your average BG for the last 7 days...14 days...thirty days will give you your average BG over that period...as for experimenting with different foods...I have a fair idea of what is suitable for me to eat...but do try to introduce other foods...and make sure I check my BG after...matter of personal choice...if you find something that spikes your BG...avoid...or have it as an occasional treat...still very much learning myself after 7 months in...as for the exercise something to consider once you are fully recovered from the pneumonia...and not really my forte...I am more active now than I ever have been...but Mainly walking ( being dragged around the local park by the dog) for me...loads here who are far more clued up on exercise than I am...cyclists...runners...yoga...no doubt they will be along soon to advise...do try to read the book I recommend...will answer many of the questions you have...great start...impressed.


I have ordered the book and am very eager to read it. Just tell something: what would you regard as a spike? Is it like: 4.9; 6.8; 13.9; 5.9, or is it more subtle than that?


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 20, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> I have ordered th
> 
> I have ordered the book and am very eager to read it. Just tell something: what would you regard as a spike? Is it like: 4.9; 6.8; 13.9; 5.9, or is it more subtle than that?


Blimey not sure if you are asking the right person here...still a relative newbie...here goes...the NICE guidelines give figures for Blood Glucose as...normal for type 2 diabetics  anywhere between 4-7 mmols before eating...and not more than 8.5 two hours after eating...most of those  figures above are well within the parameters apart from the 13.9...which could be viewed as a spike...however a number of other factors could raise your BG...stress...anxiety...if feeling unwell...sometimes your levels can go a bit haywire if you are ill or have an infection coming on... what you may take for that (cold/cough medicines) all very much individual as to how our Blood Glucose will react to different circumstances...as far as I can tell from your posts you seem to be managing fine at the moment...but diabetes is unpredictable at times...and has surprised me when I thought I'd been so virtuous in what I was eating...and how much more active I am...lots to learn...don't try to do it all at once...and if you do get the odd 'spike' don't panic...you can renew your efforts to bring it down...and will learn from it...hope I haven't confused the hell out of you...interesting to hear how you progress...good luck.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 20, 2017)

A spike is generally considered as being a rise of more than 3mmols/l after eating.  Though saying that, if the rise still keeps you withing guidelines, it shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## Pet70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks you two!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 20, 2017)

Pet70 said:


> I going to see the same doctor in about 3 weeks. She is making me test 5 times a day, so she can alter the meds if necessary I think.


Likely to check on what your HbA1c numbers are...give her an idea of what your BG levels have been over the last three months...indicate whether you are managing your diabetes...and yes possibly review your meds.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 20, 2017)

For about a week, I went basically carb-free (because I'd fallen in with a bad crowd advocating very low carb / ketogenic) and my fasting BG was down to 4.2, and that's still normal range - basically your body will fight tooth and nail to keep your BG high enough for your brain to function, including, if necessary dissolving your muscle fibre, but only in extreme starvation situations. The thing that will interfere with that is insulin or insulin like drugs, so as long as you're not on those, going too low is not something you have to worry about. 4.9 is a great result, and so quickly too. You should be very pleased - with your post-prandial readings, if you keep them at that level your HbA1c will be likely 'normal for normal' ie. below 42 - taking you, to all intents and purposes, out of the zone for diabetic complications:







( I reckon if you keep this up, you'll be well over to the left, probably not even on the chart (the numbers are in the old system of %, where a 6 would now be given as 42 nowadays)

Having said that you might occasionally *feel *like you've run out of energy on a low carb diet and there are a number of reasons, one is lack of salt. I found a great remedy for those odd times was a cup of Bovril (other meaty-tasting stock drinks are available), it would perk me up within about 10 mins.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice chart.  I'm below 42 (or at least was at last test) so, GO ME!


----------

